# Acerca del ADC dsPIC33F



## stai (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola mis amigos, necesito hacer una conversión de un pulso acústico, la cuestión es la siguiente: cómo hago para que el ADC comience a hacer la conversión exactamente cuando le entre el primer dato del pulso acústico...

Les agradezco algún comentario o idea amigos...


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 29, 2009)

Que dsPIC33F vas a usar?.
Pregunto para saber si es uno que dispone de comparador analógico o no. Pero de última se puede poner externo al PIC, no importa.

Podrías utilizar dos entradas del dsPIC, una la analógica que esté constantemente muestreando (conversor en modo automático) y guardando datos al buffer del conversor. 
Y otra digital que vendría de un comparador, o una entrada de comparador si el dsPIC dispone de una. 

Al detectar que la señal pasa de cierto nivel se genera una interrupción que habilite la rutina de interrupción del ADC (sería mejor usar buffer dividido, 2 de 8 words). Dicha rutina lo que haría es copiar los datos desde el buffer del CAD hacia la ram.

De allí en más harás el procesamiento que tu aplicación requiera sobre esos datos (transmitirlos, filtrarlos, etc).

Por ahí hay una mejor forma usando DMA que es una característica de la que no tengo idea. El CAD más complejo que he utilizado hasta la fecha es el del dspic30f4011 (sin DMA).

En resumen lo que propongo sería imitar el funcionamiento de un osciloscopio digital.

Saludos


----------



## stai (Abr 29, 2009)

Muchas gracias por su respuesta, lo aprecio mucho.  Si algo ya estuve mirando sobre un detector de nivel (o circuito detector de envolvente) y utilizar una interrupción.  Pero no se que tan eficiente sea, por las cuestiones de ruido externo.
Con respecto al ADC, pues quería mantener el micro en modo dormido o algo asi, pues el circuito es alimentado con baterías y necesito optimizar esa parte.
He visto por ahí (jejeje en la web), que se puede utilizar un circuito externo PLL, pero tampoco sé, si es lo que yo necesito.
Lo que pasa es que es estoy trabajando en mi proyecto de graduación y necesito hacer una trilateración para posicionamiento con un error menor a 1 cm, que es un objetivo, por eso me preocupa ese tema y estoy documentandome bien.
Agradezco cualquier comentario...



			
				Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> Que dsPIC33F vas a usar?.
> Pregunto para saber si es uno que dispone de comparador analógico o no. Pero de última se puede poner externo al PIC, no importa.
> 
> Podrías utilizar dos entradas del dsPIC, una la analógica que esté constantemente muestreando (conversor en modo automático) y guardando datos al buffer del conversor.
> ...


----------

